# Office Hours: Him We Proclaim



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 3, 2011)

This week, Office Hours talks with Rev. Dr. Dennis Johnson, Professor of Practical Theology at WSC, about his book Him We Proclaim: Preaching Christ from All the Scriptures.

"Him We Proclaim advocates the Christ-centered, redemptive-historical, missiologically-communicated, grace-grounded method of Bible interpretation that the apostles learned from Jesus and practiced in their Gospel proclamation. Moving beyond theory, it shows how apostolic preaching opens up various biblical texts: history, law, wisdom, psalm, prophecy, parable, doctrine, exhortation, and apocalyptic vision." - The WSC Bookstore

To listen to this latest episode, visit: 
Westminster Seminary California - Resources - Him We Proclaim by Dr. Dennis Johnson:: Westminster Seminary California 

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes. Search "Office Hours."

Listen to all the episodes at: 
http://wscal.edu/resource-center/office-hours

Contact Office Hours:
Call Office Hours at 760 480 8477. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.
Email us at [email protected]
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook
If you're encouraged by Office Hours please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it. Also please encourage your pastors, elders, friends, and family to listen to Office Hours.

Thanks for listening!

Jac Stofberg (Candidate, M.Div)
Attending Escondido OPC
Assistant to the Director: New Media Initiative
Westminster Seminary California


----------

